# Great Article Explaining HDMI Cables



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just read this article on CNET. Kind of a fact/fiction for HDMI cables. Thought some of you... especially those of you new to the audio/video world... would find it informative.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57540275-221/still-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

That was a really great article. The author makes some great points and it really helps to have some good information when it comes to hdmi. Cause like he said there is all kinds of misinformation out there.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well it works on the average Joe who's gets pushed to by the $55 cable vs the $12...I bought 2 25ft cables for $15 total they are perfect


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Well it works on the average Joe who's gets pushed to by the $55 cable vs the $12...I bought 2 25ft cables for $15 total they are perfect


I think it works cause bestbuy only carries expensive cables and so joe believes that is his only option when he buys his new tv. Nobody tells you that it's way cheaper from the online vendors.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It ticks me off that these places knowingly rip people off. A backwards business model if you ask me. Don't they know that great businesses are built through trust?

I would be willing to pay a little extra to buy locally from a B&M store if I knew my mark-up was just enough to pay for their costs.

Over the past few years, I've experienced this on a different front. I began installing crown molding and other details in the upstairs of our home. I went to Lowes and the moldings I wanted were going for roughly $2.20 a foot, maybe a tad more. I then went to a locally owned lumber center. There, I found awesome customer service and got the same exact moldings for 70 cents a foot. Not to mention the wood was in way better shape. A real head scratcher. How could Lowes charge 3X as much???

Lame.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great article, thanks for posting it. I really hope people read it and stop spending their money thinking they need the expensive cables. if you want to buy the expensive cables, so be it but don't buy them because you think you need to to get a better picture.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There are plenty of big name magazines that champion the expensive cable.
Best Buy sells what they sell and the brands they sell are priced competitive with other retailers, there is no gouging going on.
I buy cheap cables, and I am happy.
The people that buy expensive cables are happy too.
Not sure what crown moulding has to do with HDMI cables but good for you for finding the lumber yard.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Great article. I'm a huge fan of the monoprice redmere cables simply because of how thin and flexible they are. All my old HDMI cables were heavy gauge and ridiculously inflexible. One of the old cables broke not too long ago, but fortunately the tip wasn't stuck inside the tv.

Here's an old picture I took showing the difference in a pair of six foot cables:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

gorb said:


> Great article. I'm a huge fan of the monoprice redmere cables simply because of how thin and flexible they are. All my old HDMI cables were heavy gauge and ridiculously inflexible. One of the old cables broke not too long ago, but fortunately the tip wasn't stuck inside the tv.
> 
> Here's an old picture I took showing the difference in a pair of six foot cables:


I just replaced the HDMI cable going to my TV with a redmere cable (so I could run it through wire mold) and I love it, so thin and flexible. I will never use thick heavy HDMI cables again and even though the redmere cables are more expensive they are still a lot cheaper than anything the local stores sell.


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad to see the high cost/high performance HDMI myth debunked.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome post 27dnast,

A few years ago my oldest son worked for RS and I supported him and the local store by buying from them whenever possible. 
However one day I was looking for a 6' HDMI cable, BigLots had them for under $10.oo (RCA or ?? brand) and when I asked my son what they had at RS my son went on a Monster sells pitch. Now this is my son, not some young punk trying to up sell me. He truly believed every thing he was telling me about how much better the more expensive wire would make my PQ and AQ. I tried to explain that with HDMI you either have a signal or you don't but he didn't get it. I bought the less expensive cable at BigLots and it is still working find in my set up.

Thanks for the post and the link 27dnast,
hyghwayman


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure thing! Definitely info everyone should have access to. :nerd:


----------



## drumslinger (Oct 27, 2009)

definitely a great read.


----------

